# Lanyard



## Vin (Apr 4, 2013)

There are a lot of things I could do differently on this, but I like how it turned out. I used the snake knot, it took about 3 hours and some 50 feet of paracord total I believe.


----------



## BeachinXJ (Apr 10, 2013)

Is it really heavy?


----------



## Vin (Apr 4, 2013)

BeachinXJ said:


> Is it really heavy?


Yes, it's heavy. :rofl:


----------



## Jetscuh (Apr 11, 2013)

I feel like I may start getting into this paracord thing. Seems like a hobby I could pick up on the side.


----------



## Vin (Apr 4, 2013)

Jetscuh said:


> I feel like I may start getting into this paracord thing. Seems like a hobby I could pick up on the side.


I think it's fun when you are bored. I have made some money off of it before, but there are too many vendors out there making and selling it for it to become lucrative. 

Hobby is where it will stay. 

I actually use it tie down my safari top since the buckles and nylon straps broke. :shhh:


----------



## JTHTTK (Aug 23, 2013)

Very Cool


----------



## MidwestCord (Jul 15, 2013)

Very cool, I definitely like the snake knot! I have a necklace made with that knot that was sent to me by a very awesome person who sells snake knot necklaces on ebay!


----------



## Sparky_D (Aug 7, 2013)

That looks really nice. What's the overall finished length?





Vin said:


> Hobby is where it will stay.


Especially if the hobby can pay for itself once in a while...

With my leather crafting, if I could make enough off a few small projects to cover my general material costs, I was happy.


----------



## Vin (Apr 4, 2013)

Sparky_D said:


> That looks really nice. What's the overall finished length?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Overall length was somewhere in the 20" range maybe? It was a few years ago. 

Frealz. I got into leather crafting when an established member on another forum traded me a leather craft book for a paracord bracelet.


----------



## BeachinXJ (Apr 10, 2013)

Would you be able to make something I could wear to carry my work ID and flash drive? I think that would be neat. I would just need a nylon loop at the bottom to attach the ID / retractable reel.


----------



## Vin (Apr 4, 2013)

BeachinXJ said:


> Would you be able to make something I could wear to carry my work ID and flash drive? I think that would be neat. I would just need a nylon loop at the bottom to attach the ID / retractable reel.


I could make you one. Getting it mailed to you after I finish though is a whole different story. 

We all know how good I am with the post office. :shhh:


----------



## BeachinXJ (Apr 10, 2013)

Looking for something in royal blue/little white if possible and not super heavy. Could toss you a couple bucks as well for the trouble / materials.


----------



## Jetscuh (Apr 11, 2013)

Hm. I may be in need of the same type of lanyard as well. I could always learn to make it myself...perhaps


----------



## Vin (Apr 4, 2013)

BeachinXJ said:


> Looking for something in royal blue/little white if possible and not super heavy. Could toss you a couple bucks as well for the trouble / materials.


For sure man. I don't have blue or white. Let me look around at some local shops and see if I can find it. If not, I have to order online.


----------



## Vin (Apr 4, 2013)

Jetscuh said:


> Hm. I may be in need of the same type of lanyard as well. I could always learn to make it myself...perhaps


Get to work woman! Your man needs some craftz completed!  Just kidding. 
I make you both one, cause I luvz. :yummy:


----------



## J-Will (Jul 19, 2013)

Looks good. I don't like the cobra at the end but thats just me. The snake knot with the colors you used looks bad A though. I wanna try that one now


----------



## knottystuff4u (Aug 27, 2013)

That's nice Vin. We sell things at some of our son's select baseball tourneys, and have done some of those baseball type necklaces in the 4 strand round braid, they are the perfect thing size and weight-wise, not too big/heavy. With a lanyard clip on the end, it would rock.


----------



## puertorico321 (Mar 5, 2014)

I really love the look of this!


Sent from my iPad using Paracord Forum


----------

